# NW Forumers



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 7, 2009)

I would happily entertain 3 players in a midweek summer afternoon/evening game at my new course I joined last year.
You would have to have official h/caps.
Its not a championship course but it is a very scenic parkland.
You would enjoy it.

http://www.shaw-hill.co.uk/golf.asp


----------



## gjbike (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Alchemy
I would be more than happy to take up your offer of a game  at Shaw-Hill, as its not to far from wigan, like wise you are more than welcome to come and play at my club Bolton Old links, midweek is fine as I get one week off in four from work just need the weather to pick up


----------



## TonyN (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry I cant take up the offer, No leppers allowed!


----------



## RGuk (Feb 8, 2009)

Tony! I don't think Alchemy was saying he wouldn't entertain you. Besides, I don't think we'll struggle to find you a card saying "18"; trouble is, you might have be called Emelda Satriani or Darren Cartwright for the day.

If we BOTH went, I can vouch for you ability.

Unless Alchemy was talking ultra serious game with Â£100 a throw side bets.


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 8, 2009)

No just a friendly

Already sent Tony a PM on this issue so we have 3 so far.

Role Up Role Up...1 place left!!!!!!!!


----------



## RGuk (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm really keen on this.....mainly because I'll go past Tony's front door....

(I hate driving)


----------



## DCB (Feb 8, 2009)

C'mon Tony, you'll need to get those cards in this year and get yourself an official handicap. You've got the clubs and the swing to get yourself a reasonable strating handicap, and, who knows, maybe a potential win in the first year of having a handicap.


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 8, 2009)

right the 4 ball is secure at 

AlchemyGolf
Realgolferuk
Tony/N
GjBike

Balls will be thrown up,partners will be paired and a friendly game of betterball matchplay will be played.

Losers buy the 1st round!

Course will be in condition by mid April weather permitting so we will arrange dates around the start of April.
May need to wait till May for the light depending on what time we are going to play at.

I will sign all in for Â£15 green fee, normally Â£45


----------



## TonyN (Feb 8, 2009)

sounds good to me. I like that format, and Alchemy, I have played with both of these guys, your in for a great days golf! I fear I may cost some a pint!


----------



## RGuk (Feb 8, 2009)

Any chance of 11-15th April? early, I know, but I'm celebrating my birthday with a 4 day golf bonanza.


----------



## TonyN (Feb 8, 2009)

C'mon Tony, you'll need to get those cards in this year and get yourself an official handicap. You've got the clubs and the swing to get yourself a reasonable strating handicap, and, who knows, maybe a potential win in the first year of having a handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Its not through the lack of trying beleive me. Most people I have come across at my course just wont do it, they wont stay out for 18 holes, (so they tell me)

I am looking at changing clubs so I may get it sorted before long.


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 9, 2009)

11th and 12th are booked up with a comp and family time but 13th-15th April is fine with me,I can tee off anytime from 2.30pm onwards.

How about you guys?

By the way it is so easy to get to,its only 5 mins from an M6 junction.


----------



## TonyN (Feb 9, 2009)

13-15th April would be great for me! I am off Mon-Wed each week anyway!


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 9, 2009)

Right well this is looking good with Gjbike only down the road in Wigan.
Hopefully he will be good for these dates as well.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 9, 2009)

Mon 13th or Tues 14th....great! (I can do the Wednesday at a push). I s'pose a late morning (11.45 on) would suit, but I'm game for 6.00am or 6.00pm with miner's hat!!!


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 9, 2009)

Just realised we have a problem here.Getting a lot of interest on the private message.

I can only sign in 3 people.

Rguk
TonyN
gjbike 

were the 1st to confirm on post or pm.

If any of those players can not do the dates in april then a place will be offered to the next available person.

So far rguk and tony look certs so were just waiting on gjbike to confirm and were there.

1st date to try and commit to guys is
monday 13th April
Tee Time between 3pm-3.30pm

With this tee time we will beat the post work rush where every1 decends on the course after work and we have a silly long round.


----------



## TonyN (Feb 9, 2009)

As soon as Graham confirms I'll pencil it on the golf calander!


----------



## RGuk (Feb 9, 2009)

.

1st date to try and commit to guys is
monday 13th April
Tee Time between 3pm-3.30pm
		
Click to expand...

OK for me......sunset is 8.03pm and it's dark by half past.

Just!!!


----------



## gjbike (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Guys
The 13th of April is fine with me


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 9, 2009)

Right well that was easily sorted. 
I will book a tee time and post it asap.
Lets hope for some good weather!


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 10, 2009)

Rguk
TonyN
gjbike 

Put it in the diary

Monday 13th April
Shaw Hill G.C
On the Perch at 3.15pm BOOKED!!!!


----------



## TonyN (Feb 10, 2009)

Done, and looking forward too it.

I have quite a few away days arranged this year already, and I know there are going to be loads to come too! I dont think it will take long for me to hit the 100 courses mark at this rate


----------

